# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  जो चाहों सो पाओ

## simply_deep

*मित्रो में एक नया सूत्र प्रारंभ करने जा रहा हूँ.. इस सूत्र में आप अपने  मन चाहे गाने, गजल और कव्वाली (सिर्फ हिंदी ) की फरमाइश कर सकते है में आप  को २ दिन की अन्दर अन्दर आपकी फरमाइश पूरी कने की कोशिश करूँगा..*

----------


## Kamal Ji

कोई पोस्ट तो करो.............

----------


## ADORABLE

hontho se chu kar tum mera geet amar kar do .

gajal .

----------


## ckdixit

*मुझे लांगुरिया मतवारो अंजलि जैन वाला एल्बम के गाने चाहिये*

----------


## simply_deep

> hontho se chu kar tum mera geet amar kar do .
> 
> gajal .


*ये रही लिंक*


http://rapidshare.com/files/24345451...hhu_Lo_Tum.mp3

----------


## simply_deep

> कोई पोस्ट तो करो.............


*पहले आप कोई फरमाइश तो करे*

----------


## simply_deep

> *मुझे लांगुरिया मतवारो अंजलि जैन वाला एल्बम के गाने चाहिये*


*
मित्र इस  सूत्र पर फ़िल्मी गाने, गजल्स और कव्वाली की फरमाइश ही करे  धार्मिक की नहीं उस के लिए इस सूत्र पर जाये*

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4077

----------


## love birds

> *पहले आप कोई फरमाइश तो करे*


दोस्त मुझे द्वारकदिश में बैक्ग्राउण्ड में गया जाने वाला song चाहिए

----------


## simply_deep

> दोस्त मुझे द्वारकदिश में बैक्ग्राउण्ड में गया जाने वाला song चाहिए


*
आप को हरे हरे द्वार्काधिस हरे वाला गाना चाहिए क्या*

----------


## love birds

> *
> आप को हरे हरे द्वार्काधिस हरे वाला गाना चाहिए क्या*


हा भाई वही ...............

----------


## simply_deep

> हा भाई वही ...............


मित्र मेरे पास ये १ मिनिट का है...आप को चाहिए तो अपनी इ मेल आई डी दे दो में मेल कर दूंगा

----------


## simply_deep

मित्र मेने आपके लिए लिंक  अपलोड कर दी है..
द्वार्काधिस सोंग 

http://jumbofiles.com/rr81uufpw7ua

----------


## love birds

> मित्र मेने आपके लिए लिंक  अपलोड कर दी है..
> द्वार्काधिस सोंग 
> 
> http://jumbofiles.com/rr81uufpw7ua


धन्यवाद भाई जी ,....................

----------


## love birds

> मित्र मेने आपके लिए लिंक  अपलोड कर दी है..
> द्वार्काधिस सोंग 
> 
> http://jumbofiles.com/rr81uufpw7ua


दोस्त ये वो नहीं है इसके जो लास्ट का है वो है ओर उससे आगे एक सलोक  है वो वाला दे

----------


## simply_deep

> धन्यवाद भाई जी ,....................


स्वागत है मित्र



> दोस्त ये वो नहीं है इसके जो लास्ट का है वो है ओर उससे आगे एक सलोक  है वो वाला दे


मित्र वो थोडा खोजना पड़ेगा...आज रत तक देता हूँ..

----------


## simply_deep

> दोस्त ये वो नहीं है इसके जो लास्ट का है वो है ओर उससे आगे एक सलोक  है वो वाला दे


माफ़ कीजियेगा मित्र मेने बहुत  खोजा पर  इन्टरनेट पर भी  ये गीत इस से ज्यादा उपलब्ध नहीं है ..
अगर आपकी फ़िल्मी गानों  से सम्बंधित कोई और फरमाइश हो तो मुझे बताये..

----------


## Raja44

मुझे पुराने गानो का चस्का है कहां से डाउनलोड कर सकता हुँ वो भी फ्री मेँ

----------


## simply_deep

> मुझे पुराने गानो का चस्का है कहां से डाउनलोड कर सकता हुँ वो भी फ्री मेँ


*मित्र शायद यहाँ किसी साईट का डाइरेक्ट नाम देना मना है . आप अपनी इ मेल आईडी दे दी जिए में आप को PM कर दूंगा..उन साईट पे आप को सरे पुराने गाने मिल जायेंगे 
*

----------


## Raja44

> *मित्र शायद यहाँ किसी साईट का डाइरेक्ट नाम देना मना है . आप अपनी इ मेल आईडी दे दी जिए में आप को PM कर दूंगा..उन साईट पे आप को सरे पुराने गाने मिल जायेंगे 
> *


gururajsh85@gmail.com भाई ये मेरी आई डी जल्दी से भेज दो यार

----------


## simply_deep

> gururajsh85@gmail.com भाई ये मेरी आई डी जल्दी से भेज दो यार



मित्र मेने आप को लिंक PM कर दी है.. पसंद आये तो होसला बढ़ाना न भूले

----------


## simply_deep

*लगता है लोगो को संगीत में दिलचस्पी कम ही है ....*

----------


## satya_anveshi

मित्र आपने अच्छा प्रयास किया था परंतु अच्छे प्रयास ज्यादा नहीं टिकते हैं।
कोई बात नहीं आगे भी कोशिश करते रहना और मुझे भी पुराने गीतों की साइट का पता संदेश से भेज देना।

----------


## simply_deep

> मित्र आपने अच्छा प्रयास किया था परंतु अच्छे प्रयास ज्यादा नहीं टिकते हैं।
> कोई बात नहीं आगे भी कोशिश करते रहना और मुझे भी पुराने गीतों की साइट का पता संदेश से भेज देना।


धन्यवाद मित्र..और बिलकुल  सही भी  कहा मित्र

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*मुझे हम तुम और शबाना का एक गाना मिल सकता है क्या!
गाने के बोल हैं-- 

जिंदगी का इल्म हमने मरके ही जाना!
जनाज़े तक ले आया तेरा प्यार हो शबाना!!!

इस विडिओ में देखा जा सकता है इस गाने को!*



*1:15:11 घंटे के बाद!*

----------


## thenawnitkumar

_सर जी
आप के काम वाकई कबीले-तारीफ है,_ :clap:_ अच्छे काम में हमेशा रुकावटे आती है, किन्तु ये स्लो हो सकता है रुक नहीं सकता...
मुझे फ्री में पुराने गाने डाउन-लोड करने के लिए कोई धासु साईट बताये जहा बिना कोई तामझाम के गाने ले सकू ...
और हा अगर लिंक्स यहाँ नहीं दे सकते तो कृपया मुझे पी.एम. कर दे ... धन्यवाद ..._ :book:

----------


## Teach Guru

> *मित्रो में एक नया सूत्र प्रारंभ करने जा रहा हूँ.. इस सूत्र में आप अपने  मन चाहे गाने, गजल और कव्वाली (सिर्फ हिंदी ) की फरमाइश कर सकते है में आप  को २ दिन की अन्दर अन्दर आपकी फरमाइश पूरी कने की कोशिश करूँगा..*


मुझे 'ख्वाबोँ की मल्लिका हो या जन्नत की हूर हो ' गाना mp3 फोर्मेट मेँ चाहिए। यु ट्यूब वाला कन्वर्ट करके मत देना, उसकी गुणवता अच्छी नहीँ है।

----------


## simply_deep

> मुझे 'ख्वाबोँ की मल्लिका हो या जन्नत की हूर हो ' गाना mp3 फोर्मेट मेँ चाहिए। यु ट्यूब वाला कन्वर्ट करके मत देना, उसकी गुणवता अच्छी नहीँ है।


ye rahi link
http://www.mediafire.com/?3zi5yd323wwe0lg

----------


## Raja44

> मित्र मेने आप को लिंक PM कर दी है.. पसंद आये तो होसला बढ़ाना न भूले


आपका भेजा पम पता नहीँ कोन से रास्ते से आ रहा है अभी तक तो नहीँ पहुंचा कहो तो 2 -3 महिने और इंतजार करूँ मित्र सही हो तो जवाब जरुर देना

----------


## sanjayjanu

मित्र  मुझे तस्लीम  आरिफ़ की कव्वाली '' यू ही रात काटी हें '' मिल सकती हें किया /

----------


## simply_deep

> आपका भेजा पम पता नहीँ कोन से रास्ते से आ रहा है अभी तक तो नहीँ पहुंचा कहो तो 2 -3 महिने और इंतजार करूँ मित्र सही हो तो जवाब जरुर देना


मित्र मेने आप को लिंक pm  कर दी है..

----------


## simply_deep

> _सर जी
> आप के काम वाकई कबीले-तारीफ है,_ :clap:_ अच्छे काम में हमेशा रुकावटे आती है, किन्तु ये स्लो हो सकता है रुक नहीं सकता...
> मुझे फ्री में पुराने गाने डाउन-लोड करने के लिए कोई धासु साईट बताये जहा बिना कोई तामझाम के गाने ले सकू ...
> और हा अगर लिंक्स यहाँ नहीं दे सकते तो कृपया मुझे पी.एम. कर दे ... धन्यवाद ..._ :book:


धन्यवाद मित्र...

मित्र मेने आप को लिंक pm  कर दी है..

----------


## naseemdbd

क्या कोई मुझे इस गाने की फिल्म का नाम बता सकता है |
"मेरे दिल ने तडप कर जब नाम तेरा पुकारा "

----------


## simply_deep

> क्या कोई मुझे इस गाने की फिल्म का नाम बता सकता है |
> "मेरे दिल ने तडप कर जब नाम तेरा पुकारा "


*मित्र ये गाना अनुरोध मूवी का है*

----------

